# Is our Vizsla broken?



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I've read a lot of the threads on this forum and a common theme is how much energy Vizsla's have.

Our Lyra is now four and a half months old and a lot of people comment on what a calm dog she is. She does get a lot of time walking/playing on the beach (about three hours a day in total) which may have something to do with it. She has lots of energy when she is out but around the house she is pretty chilled.

I don't seriously think there is anything wrong with her but I'm curious if our experience is unusual or whether there are other owners with chilled out Vs.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you must be doing something right 

Purpose of training is to have the dog under control. You must be doing this well. 

Dogs, unlike humans can switch from a seemingly vegetative state to high strung energy state in a fraction of a second and then back down again.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I would say its the 3 hours a day on the beach- if you got rid of that you would see the energy. My two Vs are pretty chill around the house if i exercise them for that long as well.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you were to read Boggs', The Vizsla, 1st edition, you would find that you have the typical Vizlsa.

To paraphrase; 
" The Vizlsa is content to be a member of the family,and around the house can appear to be lazy. Once afield though it becomes an energetic close working field companion."

Your dog is fine. She's also young,and believe me, the strength and stamina will develop.
She'll be a "goer".


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Could also be the lines/pedigree of your girl too, 1 hour of exercise may poop out a Vizsla, while 3 hours barely tires another. Case in point, Titan and Brandy can happily settle for a 20 minute leashed walk on a rainy day, whereas Maya after a hard run is still pacing and bouncing off the wall.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Agree with the above. We don't give Ruby a ton of exercise because she does not require it. A couple weeks ago we were out by a lake and she ran around for and hour and a half. She didn't seem tired while we were out, but slept hard the remainder of that day and was unusually calm and sleepy throughout the following day!

I actually commented to my husband that I didn't like her like that....I missed her spunk. 

She gets lots of inside playtime through he day because I work from home. When I worked outside the house and she was crated, she required a lot more daily exercise than she does now.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I heard that, a lot too, when Pippa was a puppy. People would actually say to me, "Are you SURE she's a Vizlsa?" :

And, just like other posters have said, she flies down the trails, is always up for a sprint (or ten!), and can go, go, go. But she also has a side to her that loves to lay on the couch, under the blanket, for HOURS at a time. And in the morning, she eats her breakfast at 5 (when I get up for work), but then goes back to bed for a few hours.

I think it means you are probably giving your Vizsla puppy exactly what it needs.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H is the same. As long as he's around us, he will lie around till 2 pm if we let him. We try and walk him about 5 miles per day but he would be happy with less. Interestingly he's at his most hyper when he gets in from a walk. 

Dog class seems to tire him out. He lies on his bed looking bored and gives me an indignant look when its his turn to do something. At his last dog class 'test' the examiner (who has 2 vs) jokingly asked if he'd been drugged!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pups can go through phases too. 

For the most part though as stated above they are happy to sleep and sleep and sleep at home and then wham!!!! They have tons of go in the field.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

You are very lucky to have such a chill Vizsla. I would love to have that some days. I have one of those that never sits still but slowing a tiny bit at two years old. 

Ruby plays at least one a week with her 9 month old BFF Vizsla and she always has tons more energy then he does. She runs circles around him and is always prompting him to play. It has been this way from day 1 when they met and he was 10 weeks old. 

Like people, V's all have different personalities. Enjoy your calm girl.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words datacan  and thanks for the quote Gunnr

By the sounds of things Pippa could be Lyra's sister. Even when we had her out for three hours she was still full of running but get her home and she curls up next to us and will sleep for hours. Works out great for me because I work from home. As long as I get her out for a couple of hours about 11-12 o'clock, I know I can get on with stuff until it's time for the evening walk. The break is really good for me too (the highlight of my day) - no wonder owning a dog lowers your blood pressure.

It's been interesting getting the feedback, thanks for the feedback everybody. Obviously I'm not the only one with a similar experience. Lyra isn't a mutant - she'll be pleased to hear that


----------

